

Four Things I Wish Every Chart Did - destraynor
http://insideintercom.io/four-things-i-wish-every-chart-did/

======
plaxis
What is the author using to make such nice charts?

------
ja27
5\. Start the Y axis at zero, not some arbitrary number to enhance the deltas.
A 2% increase looks huge if your Y only covers 99% to 103%.

~~~
destraynor
Correct, Fox News Are Hilarious for this:
[http://d.pr/i/n1dS](http://d.pr/i/n1dS)

Rarely a problem in apps though, is it?

